# Tinc tank size discussion



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

What's everyon'e sopinions on Tinctorius and their tank size needs? I don't tihnk adults should be kept in a 10... but is a 20 too big? It looks too big....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no a 20 is not too big, the bigger the better, i know people that have pairs in 75 gallons.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

It's really hard to go "too big"...keep in mind that whatever you provide them is probably pretty small compared to the area they would inhabit in nature. I keep a large pair of tincs in a 30 gallon, and a pair in a 40 gallon, and I will probably go bigger with my next pair. They are bold frogs so, once acclimated, you're going to see them out all the time no matter how large the tank is.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

hmm, i thought so. 
My Tincs are totally using their space in their 15...while my FBT's are not using all their space in their 20... 
I'm thinking of switching the species... FBTs in 15 and Tincs in 20... Just gotta figure out how to fix the 20 up and keep where to keep the FBTs while I'm doing that


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

we have ours in a 29 Gallon tank and i wish that I could of gotten a bigger one but can't at this time


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got a pair in a 29 now. They aren't quite a year old and I'm already thinking I need to upgrade.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

The longer I do this, the bigger I go. For me personally, 29 is bare minimum for anything except the smallest thumbnails.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i used to to use 40 gallon and that was way to big, IMO, then i dropped to 10 gallons which worked fine...and both of my breeding pairs of tincs bred in 10 gallons, but i didn't like the accessibility on the rack, so i currently am redoing a bunch of breeder tanks to be 18x18x18 zoomed cubes...Ive done 1 so far and have my citro's in there, and I love it, I think its the perfect size to be completely honest, and really easy accessibility, 

I dont think that the 29 gallons give much more room then a 10 gallon...because usually ppl people make fancy backgrounds that take space away...and I really think that they give more height which in my case is not utilized most of the time. If you want to stay with top opening tanks, I think 20 gallon is fine, or even 10 depending on what kind of tank your choosing make it...(display) or (breeding). 

...remember this is just from my personal experience I'm not saying my way is right, and im not saying anyone else is wrong


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I imagine any tank that's smaller than Venezuela is not yet too large, as far as the frogs are concerned.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

The smallest tank I have is a 45G, well a 90g split. I keep my reginas on one side and would really like to go bigger for them. I have thought about taking out the divider and giving them the whole 90G to roam. 
Scott


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I keep my Azureus in a tank with a footprint of 36x18 and they seem to love it. Given, I only see them on one side of the tank for maybe an hour or two a day, but they do seem to use all of the space, and I have never seen any having terrirtory issues except when they try to share the same brom leaf.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

I have 4 D.amazonicus in a 70g tall. They climb all over the place and use most of the vertical space, they are out all the time. IMO the bigger the better.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

I often read that minimum space for a tinc pair would be 40x50x50cm/16x20x20in.

I keep:
1 pair regina in a 80x50x50cm
5 adult azureus in a 80x50x50cm, without any trouble till now, but I will separate them later on.
4 nearly adult alanis in a 80x50x50cm, without any trouble till now

2 WC citronella pairs, each in a 120x80x60cm, and they will never get less. 

When I came to the hobby I obeyed to the 40x50x50cm/16x20x20in rule and I recommend it to the newbies.

Later with experience, you will get a feeling for what makes your frogs happy. You observe them closely, see if they like to climb, if they are out in open spaces often, if direct light makes them hide or not,....
 Then you tear down the first viv and build a better one 


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Its really all about your personal preference, I have had 3 different pairs of tincs breed in 10 gallons. I'm sure that I could get them to breed in 20 gallons as well, or 30 , or 40 and so on...If your going to be putting tincs on a rack, I suggest front open 18 cubes, plus they give a nice display and dont take up as much room as the 20's. my point is that 10 gallons would be just fine, and have proven to me to be just fine, but my person preference wants something easier to access, and wants a little more open space, which explains why I have switched iver to the zoom meds. This is all based off of a rack based operation...If your doing a single display tank...of course the 40's and 55's and even 29s give u more room to play and will make for a better display tank


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to second the 18" cube. I'm in the process of moving a lot of my frogs from 20G to the Exo cubes. The Exo provides an acceptable amount of floor space, yet still allows for some height for the frogs to climb and for the plants to grow--without making light levels impossibly low at the bottom of the enclosure while using an easy lighting setup.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm all about making the best for my frogs. I'm interseted in hearing everyone's opinions. Lots of good stuff, guys
I'll keep observing my Tincs and see where I go from there


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep my large tinc pairs in 20 gals. I do have my bakhuis pair in a 10 gallon, but they are a dwarf tinc. My grow out tanks for 5-7 tincs are 29 gallons to 45 gallons. I use these until they start to get sexually mature and I can then pair them off in 20 gallon talls. 

All my tanks are heavily planted, with a large piece of driftwood making a climbing 'second story". The tincs do like to climb on it or just perch like a bird. I also have broms and broad leaf plants growing thickly in some tanks and the tincs like to climb on and sit on the leaves. So even in a 20 gallon if it is getting overgrown, this just gives more vertical space for the darts to climb on.

I do leave an open space for them to hang out in. I don't think they would like to always have to crash their way through the brush to get around either.


----------

